

Lorem Ipsum translated by Google - lemieux
http://translate.google.ca/#la/en/Lorem%20ipsum%20dolor%20sit%20amet%2C%20consectetur%20adipiscing%20elit.%20Proin%20tristique%20rhoncus%20nulla%2C%20vel%20dignissim%20ligula%20vulputate%20nec.%20Donec%20velit%20mauris%2C%20ultricies%20quis%20elit%20non%2C%20pulvinar%20feugiat%20dolor.%20Vestibulum%20ante%20ipsum%20primis%20in%20faucibus%20orci%20luctus%20et%20ultrices%20posuere%20cubilia%20Curae%3B%20Class%20aptent%20taciti%20sociosqu%20ad%20litora%20torquent%20per%20conubia%20nostra%2C%20per%20inceptos%20himenaeos.%20Morbi%20nec%20porta%20nisl.%20Donec%20eget%20leo%20quis%20ante%20vehicula%20consectetur.%20Donec%20commodo%20ut%20ligula%20eget%20tincidunt.%20Sed%20congue%20in%20arcu%20in%20ullamcorper.%20Nullam%20et%20tincidunt%20erat.%20Mauris%20semper%20porttitor%20leo%2C%20porttitor%20lobortis%20odio%20hendrerit%20id.%20Nullam%20aliquet%20metus%20ut%20est%20placerat%20eleifend.

======
agnokapathetic
Google Translate uses statistical machine translation [1] seeded from a
gigantic automatically curated parallel corpus of similar documents.

As"lorem ipsum" is a typographic placeholder, the filled in version appears
appears to have the same document structure (HTML) and would therefore be
statistically likely candidates as translatable pairs.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PzPDRPwlA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PzPDRPwlA)

------
JonnieCache
It's obviously been crawling support tickets/emails with people complaining
about non-forthcoming copy:

    
    
        How long before any meaningful development.
        Until mandatory functional requirements to developers.
    

We've all been there in one form or another. Those of us that do client work
anyway.

~~~
m0nty
It's free verse, from the living, beating heart of the Internet. All those
support tickets have developed a special kind of pathos:

    
    
        How long before any meaningful development.
        Until mandatory functional requirements to developers.
        But across the country in the spotlight in the notebook.
        The show was shot.

------
jvdh
This is not the traditional text of Lorem Ipsum, save for the first sentence.
The actual translation is far less exciting. The only thing I noticed it that
it translates something with "train" while I don't think a word for that
exists in Latin.

Actual Lorem Ipsum [0]:

    
    
      Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.
    

Actual translation in Google Translate:
[http://bit.ly/127UkCu](http://bit.ly/127UkCu)

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum)

~~~
tricolon
For some reason, "aute irure" is translated as "bullet train"; however,
neither of them are Latin words.

~~~
laumars
IIRC Google Translate doesn't work as a straight "word swap" like other
tarnslation tools perhaps do. Google Translate works in a similar way to their
search engine in that common phrases and works on popular sites are compared
and probable meaning are. This is why names celebrities sometimes get
translated by the names of their peers[1] and why the pseudo-Latin in Lorem
Ipsum translates.

[1]
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100905144430AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100905144430AAoZbdu)
(I know it's a terrible source, but it's the only link I could find)

------
hawkharris
I never knew Google had a "Translate to Allen Ginsberg" option.

~~~
juhanima
It doesn't. By definition, translation should not add meaning, just preserve
the original. It is not possible to turn an arbitrary text into poetry by any
mechanical means.

A poem by Ginsberg or any other good poet is the densest medium of
communication. The message may be a bit ambiguous, but the mean rate of
reception is still high: You tend to love it or hate it.

~~~
hawkharris
I can't tell if you're joking. If you're being serious, though, I think you
took my comment too literally. :)

------
makmanalp
I was going to jump in and suggest that google's statistical translation
methods were being thrown off by lipsum being used in so many strange
contexts, but it turns out "Lorem Ipsum" is a mangled nonsensical version of
the original text:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum#History_and_discove...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum#History_and_discovery)

~~~
cpaone
Thank you. 'Lorem Ipsum' isn't Latin. Translation tools, dictionaries, or your
old high school text books are not going to help you 'get it right.'

This is probably an Easter Egg.

------
bbx
Oddly, "Vestibulum ante ipsum primis" translates to "Cisco Security", although
taking each word separately translates to "Manufacturing before football
first". I don't remember much about my Latin year but if each word has a
different meaning depending upon what other word it's combined to, the
possibilities are endless.

~~~
mjn
Because of Google's approach based strictly on statistical regularities, words
can completely change translations based on context even in languages where
that wouldn't normally happen, because the contexts can swing the estimates.

One funny one comes with city names, where Google sometimes mistakenly
"translates" a city to a different city that happens to have frequent usage in
the target language, in contexts that it must find analogous.

For example, here are some translations involving the Danish city Billund
(location of Lego), which change even based on punctuation:

    
    
       Billund -> Billund
       Jeg er i Billund -> I am in Billund
       Jeg er i Billund. -> I'm in London.
    

For whatever reason, intriguing place-name translations are particularly
common in the Danish->English case. Brøndby is often Red Sox, Odense is
Kentucky, and Hillerød is sometimes Whatfield.

~~~
nknighthb
Now I'm imagining an automated translation of a story from, say, the Star Trek
universe to the Star Wars universe, substituting place and character names
based on frequency of use in each universe.

~~~
epochwolf
Bad idea. Star Trek stories are horrid quality compared to Star Wars.[1] Do
Star Wars to Star Trek. ;)

1: Based on my own experience. I've read at least 50% of the available Star
Trek books and 75% of Star Wars. I've got maybe four Star Trek books I've
liked and dozens of Star Wars ones.

~~~
cema
Maybe he was talking about the canon (the TV episodes) of Star Trek and the
movies of Star Wars?

------
andrewflnr
It's not an easter egg, at least not in the sense that it's special-cased to
that one chunk of text. It worked with some arbitrary lorem ipsum I generated
from lipsum.com . I think this one might actually be funnier:
[http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/Aliquam%20viverra%20mat...](http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/Aliquam%20viverra%20mattis%20lorem%2C%20non%20volutpat%20nulla%20dapibus%20vitae.%20Duis%20tempus%20elit%20augue%2C%20porta%20hendrerit%20libero%20placerat%20ut.%20Mauris%20id%20nisl%20non%20metus%20suscipit%20vehicula.%20Vestibulum%20consequat%20accumsan%20lorem%20nec%20molestie.%20Donec%20convallis%20augue%20ac%20bibendum%20dapibus.%20Pellentesque%20non%20sapien%20accumsan%2C%20posuere%20augue%20id%2C%20ullamcorper%20erat.%20Nulla%20molestie%20quam%20nec%20ullamcorper%20convallis).

------
TurplePurtle

        Funny lion always feasible, innovative policies hatred assured.
    

Seems like commentary on the fall of ancient reddit.

------
chrisbuc
The "Alpha" mouseover notes of the Latin translator

    
    
       "This language is still in early stages of development..."  
    

Really? I thought it had been around for a while... :)

------
ruswick
This sort of incoherence really isn't unexpected, considering that Lorem Ipsum
is not a piece of coherent text, but rather a series of sentence fragments and
even fragments of words.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum)

------
kps
I commented [1] in a previous version of this [2] that you get amusing
character-by-character changes typing into the text box by hand. The results
are slightly different today.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5201472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5201472)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5200728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5200728)

------
delinka
I can't decide if this is a result of Google's use of statistical machine
translation, or an Easter Egg.

~~~
bdcravens
Probably an Easter Egg, given that it's been in use since a time prior to
common use of "online"

~~~
delinka
If Google takes its statistical corpus from online, then I think the SMT still
makes sense.

------
josscrowcroft
Oh God I really hope people start using this in place of Lorem Ipsum.

------
diiq
I think the corpus of latin/english translations is not large enough, because
the translation of even the basest schoolboy latin seems mangled; different
declensions of the same word get different translations. 'Ancilla' [female
slave, I was taught] is translated: maid, handmaiden, women, and ancillary,
depending on declension?

~~~
haberman
Oh, I think I can shed some light on this! Never studied Latin but I sing a
lot of church music. The very popular "Magnificat" text in Latin in includes
the line:

    
    
      quia respexit humilitatem ancillae suae.
    

This is traditionally translated as:

    
    
      Because he hath regarded the humility of his handmaid;
    

Or:

    
    
      For he hath regarded the lowliness of his handmaiden.
    

See:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnificat](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnificat)
. In context, Mary is definitely not talking about being a slave, but a
willing servant.

------
Simple1234
Innovative policies, hatred assured.

~~~
andrewflnr
I really wish this would become a meme.

------
jdmitch
Surely there has been some manipulating of the search results (this non-
standard version of) Lorem Ipsum to get those results form google translate. A
more standard Lorem Ipsum text comes up with a pretty standard translation (it
actually seems to revert to the original Ciceronian text which it is based
on).

~~~
lemieux
It was generated on this site :
[http://www.lipsum.com/](http://www.lipsum.com/)

------
jwarren
Lorem ipsum is frequently misrepresented as nonsense text. It's not actually
the case: [http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2290/what-does-
the-...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2290/what-does-the-filler-
text-lorem-ipsum-mean)

~~~
dimitar
It is nonsense - the text was altered - with modified, added and removed
words, that make it nonsense. This is why the latin translator doesn't
translate it. It is based though on a Cicero text.

------
stackcollision
I wonder if this is how they came up with the dialog for the Hybrids in
Battlestar Galactica.

------
Apocryphon
"We will be sure to post a comment." I thought that was a sign that this was
an intentionally unserious translation that an engineer snuck in as an Easter
Egg. Though it's a bit more absurdist than Google's usual brand of humor.

------
b0rsuk
This is a wonderful "correct horse battery staple" password generator !!

~~~
tehwalrus
not anymore...

~~~
b0rsuk
I don't mean literally with Lorem Ipsum - you can use Google Translate to
transform any piece of text into gibberish. When in doubt, translate back.

~~~
tehwalrus
no no, I know. I'm only teasing :)

~~~
mikeash
Still, probably best not to feed every password to Google.

~~~
eksith
I'm fairly certain Google already knows _almost_ every password considering
most are rubbish and Google Books has been around in one form or another since
at least 2004.

Also :
[https://www.google.com/search?q=password+list](https://www.google.com/search?q=password+list)

------
aasarava
In case you're interested in learning more, or just having a quick lorem ipsum
generator: [http://lipsum.com](http://lipsum.com)

~~~
d33n
and in combination with nknighthb's comment you get this:
[http://www.rikeripsum.com/](http://www.rikeripsum.com/)

~~~
gknoy
Thank you for this. Not only is it thoroughly entertaining, but the source
code is fairly helpful. :)

------
paxtonab
This almost sent me furiously scrambling for my high school Latin text book.
Almost...

------
tenpoundhammer
The best part, "Information that is no corporate Japan."

~~~
josteink
I was about to post that exact same thing. "Information that is no corporate
Japan". You can definitely say that again.

------
willurd
I read this like spoken word poetry. It was quite amusing.

------
tomp
Also, please note that "lorem" is translated as "China", and "ipsum" is
translated as "footbal". At least for me.

~~~
TillE
It's just nonsense. The actual translation of "football" will be obvious once
you see it:

[http://la.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pediludium](http://la.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pediludium)

Pediludium, literally "foot-game". And ipsum means "itself":

[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ipsum](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ipsum)

Google really needed to seed their Latin translator with a basic dictionary
before letting it pick up crap on the internet.

------
tomphoolery
The English translation is way better. :P

------
kamakazizuru
I wonder why Cisco Security is in there?

~~~
dllthomas
Cisco Security has been vital since ancient times, obviously there would be
Latin for it.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Indeed! Cisco Security saved the ancient Republic from the Cataline rebellion,
delivering famous orations. "Quo usque tandem abutere, Catilina, patientia
nostra? Quam diu etiam furor iste tuus nos eludet? Quem ad finem sese
effrenata iactabit audacia?"

No, wait, that was _Cicero_. My bad.

------
dhruvtv
Nailed it.

